# lomotil?



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Has anyone had any luck taking lomotil or is it just like Bentyl? The reason I ask is that my doc wrote me a script and I picked it up incase I need it. He said, its good to take it before the onset of D but D happens so fast does it do any good for the spasms and pain afterwards?I see my GI doc on Wed. My Psych doc has done just about all he can do for my IBS at this point. I'm on so many drugs I fell today and hit the bottom of the dishwasher with my leg just a bruise but its all the medication I am taking for this IBS problem. Psych doc increased my valium to 3 pills per day so 30mgs per day to be spaced out but at least the pain won't be there. Then I take a lovely 1000 mgs of Depakote ER for my bad mood swings do to my IBS so you can see what a mess I am. I called the nurse at my GI docs office today crying begging to get into the office before I have to return to work and I am fortunate to get in on Wednesday. The nurse did advise me to take the lomotil like my psych doc suggested what are you all doing going crazy?I'm so depressed I'm tired of fighting this IBS


----------



## Pwabbit (Sep 3, 2003)

I take Lomotil. I take it only when Loperamide (Imodium) is not doing the job. I take it to shut down "D", not before. It seems to work well.


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

I take lomotil in the morning, 1 is all I need for all day. Been on them for 20 years. Then I got worse, Felt I had to use the restroom all the time, was only ok if I was at home. Suffered like that for over a year. Had a colonscope done, it was fine, then went back to the doc, was tired of living that way. Well it was depression. Was put on Paxil best thing that could ever happen. Ecept I've gained weight.







( Going to try Wellbutrin to see if it will work and I can lose weight. My doc says IBS and depression go hand in hand. I thought he was nuts, But I feel better. Good Luck!


----------

